# old school fun with friends...



## khand50 (Jan 20, 2010)

this is my friend mark and i back in 81 goofing around at a friends house.  we used a super 8 camera to film this.  mark trained with me for three years in high school.  we met at a judo class at our high school and shared an art class for three years.   he was one of my favorite fall guys and could do alot of good hard fighting stunts.   mark passed away in may of 2009.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like you guys had fun, I had a best friend that I trained with for years. I am sorry for your loss. 




khand50 said:


> this is my friend mark and i back in 81 goofing around at a friends house. we used a super 8 camera to film this. mark trained with me for three years in high school. we met at a judo class at our high school and shared an art class for three years. he was one of my favorite fall guys and could do alot of good hard fighting stunts. mark passed away in may of 2009.


----------



## Steve (Aug 1, 2010)

khand50 said:


> this is my friend mark and i back in 81 goofing around at a friends house.  we used a super 8 camera to film this.  mark trained with me for three years in high school.  we met at a judo class at our high school and shared an art class for three years.   he was one of my favorite fall guys and could do alot of good hard fighting stunts.   mark passed away in may of 2009.


It looks like you guys were having a great time!


----------



## OzPaul (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome video and great acting, made me smile


----------

